# help with invitations



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi all me again.

So for my sons annual party I want a really different idea for the invitations. Something out of this world. I'm thinking of having them hand delivered to each one of his friends, sortof like how they do on "My sweet sixteen" Maybe have the grim reaper deliver them, not sure yet.
Any ideas of what type of invitation or a cool way to deliver them. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi SM - what's the theme? Maybe I missed it on a different post.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, please tell us your theme! For our party this year, my nephew will be dressed up as a cowboy (maybe with some Halloween accents), and riding his stick pony up to each door to deliver invitations ( ala Pony Express). He will be very serious and tip his hat too. (he already knows he's going to get a dollar per address that he does correctly ) My invites will be old west "wanted" posters but I haven't figured out all the details yet.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I have some cool toe tags you can use as invitations.,if you want I'll post them for you


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Pandora and Booberrie, my son usually doesn't have a theme for his halloween party, so anything goes. The ages of the kids are 13 - 15. There will also be some adults from my work who bring their kids also, they range from 6 - 14. Really anything goes for the invitations, I'm just looking for a really different idea.

Childofthenight, please post those toe tags, I have a feeling the teenagers will get a kick out of those. 

Hey guys I am also looking for a really cool way to deliver them, please help if you can


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OK this may be a weird idea - so I don't know. Since they're teenagers, maybe try a more modern approach. Like making a short video invitation and giving CD's of the video as an invite. Or maybe using text messaging in the same or a similar way. I know most adults like cool printed invitations, but maybe with teenagers, try something more "their" style. I don't think they even physically talk anymore - just text LOL.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

So Pandora like I said yesterday, great idea. Like I predicted I was up all night thinking of all sorts of things to do for the making of the CD. I'm very excited about this idea. Thanks again.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

So guys as you can see I am going with Pandora's of the CD for the invitations. Now if any of you have an idea for a skit I could do on the CD or and idea for the format let me know. Pandora suggested something like Blair witch and I love that idea. I would also like to hear more if any of you have an idea you would like to share. I need an idea on how to put the information on the CD. You know do I use Cue Cards or should I put it in a skit. Anyway thanks again Pandora for the idea.


----------



## JSellers202 (Apr 24, 2007)

You may want to do a search on youtube. There are a lot examples of video Halloween invitations.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Jseller202 I didn;t realize that you could get that type of information on youtube, I will need my sons help with that one, never gone on youtube before but I will try.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

heres the toe tags....just right click and save as into your pictures then print 1 out .. I went to a copy store copyed them and glued them to manila folder cardboard just for strength...ask me if you have any more questions....http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee37/childofthenight_album/?action=view&current=Scan0005-1.jpg


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks childofthenight, I will make some kind of use out of those.


----------



## JSellers202 (Apr 24, 2007)

Childof thenight, I'm planning on using the toe tags this year. I'm planning on printing directly on the manilla folder. Did you try this before glueing them to the folder? I'm trying to save myself a step. 

If I can find time and can figure out how, I would like to cast half of my foot to attach the toe tags.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Cast of your foot, wow not that is a really cool idea. HMMMM might have to steel that idea from you. My sons's friends might really like that, not as his invitation, gonna us pandora's cd idea for that, but maybe for part of the take home favor


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Last Halloween, I did video invites but due to the number of people I couldn't do CD's. I sent the videos out via email. I stared one month out and sent them every Saturday at midnight until 7 Days prior to the party. The final video was "The Ring" theme and announced in 7 days...

I can upload the videos on Putfile or Photobucket if you are interested in seeing them. Let me know.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

B Scary totally interested. Please do upload them on photobucket if you can and put the link here. That would be so helpful. Thanks!!!


----------



## Aaron636r (Sep 17, 2007)

B Scary,

Those would be interesting to see!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry -- it's taken so long. I am in the middle of planning a Mardi Gras Masquerade for 400 guests and it's been too hard to switch gears. Of course, Halloween is always on the brain...

Here are the invites.

http://media.putfile.com/Something-Wicked-This-Way-Comes-10

http://media.putfile.com/Living-Dead

http://media.putfile.com/7-DAYS-87


----------



## Aaron636r (Sep 17, 2007)

What program did you use to create these?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Those are fantastic!
How could someone NOT want to come after getting invites like that!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks, I made them with Microsoft MovieMaker. If your computer doesn't have it you can download it for free. I grabbed the video from movie sites that have movie footage and trailers. I used a converter program on the website to convert the movie footage into the necessary format for Movie Maker - that too is free.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I am totally blown away!!!


AWESOME.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow! Those were awesome. The last one is especially creepy. Good work! 

-handy_haunter


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for sharing that. I am inspired now more than ever to do those CD's for my sons party. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## SadisticCaberet (Apr 16, 2008)

For my graduation party a few years back, I had the invites written up on parchment and hand delivered by a family friend in full Italian Masquerade wear. If only I could've found someone with a horse he could've borrowed...

But I definitely like the movie stuff via cd. Even better if you can put them in manilla envelopes, and slip them under their doors with just their name hand written on them.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Have you thought about a small skeleton ( at halloween michales sells a skelaton garland about $4.00 you can cut them off and use them, they have that weathered look and they are about 4 inches long)within a cardboard coffin. you can write all the info on paper then age it. fold it up and put it in a coffin box with some moss or box purple box filler. Have the name of the person on the out side of the coffin. Then have the grim deliver it. (I love the idea of grim delivering it) Or you could make a scroll invitation. I have found these on line as well as the cardboard coffins( buy one pack then copy it, they are pricie). I am using one of Martha Stewarts Idea for a halloween invite. but I will be using it for a save the date intead. You have to look for the kits at michaels craft or you can order from Martha or you can get the directions on line and make them yourself. But they are boxes with a plaster finger in it. You put info for party on a black card ( she gives you a silver pen to do this) then you put a black ribbon around the finger and put it into the box with white shreded paper. ( I want to put moss in mine) you address the box and mail or have grim deliver. I hope this sparks and idea for you. Good luck.

skullie


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

I am personally drawn to the second one (note my signature quote), but all of them are fantastic. I would have never thought of something like that.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Skullie said:


> Have you thought about a small skeleton ( at halloween michales sells a skelaton garland about $4.00 you can cut them off and use them, they have that weathered look and they are about 4 inches long)within a cardboard coffin. you can write all the info on paper then age it. fold it up and put it in a coffin box with some moss or box purple box filler. Have the name of the person on the out side of the coffin. Then have the grim deliver it. (I love the idea of grim delivering it) Or you could make a scroll invitation. I have found these on line as well as the cardboard coffins( buy one pack then copy it, they are pricie). I am using one of Martha Stewarts Idea for a halloween invite. but I will be using it for a save the date intead. You have to look for the kits at michaels craft or you can order from Martha or you can get the directions on line and make them yourself. But they are boxes with a plaster finger in it. You put info for party on a black card ( she gives you a silver pen to do this) then you put a black ribbon around the finger and put it into the box with white shreded paper. ( I want to put moss in mine) you address the box and mail or have grim deliver. I hope this sparks and idea for you. Good luck.
> 
> skullie


Yes Pandora showed me this invite from Martha. Very cool. Finger in box with ribbon. I am doing that as the save the date as well. if you go to her site you can see what it looks like. Very creepy.


----------

